# hot dog and kiyi call?



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

can anyone tell me or explain, what the diffrence between these 2 calls and a rabbit in distress are? and where to get them?

thanks


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

can't really tell you the difference in detail but they are good calls, And we have gotten them at scheels in the past haven't checked anywhere else hope this helps somewhat!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't care for either of them, personally. The Hot Dog is probably the most clumsy howler* on the shelves. The KiYi is a distressed rabbit call** that sticks way too much when the reed gets wet and isn't very loud.

*Howlers, fyi, are open reed calls that mimic the sound of coyotes howling. An open reed call is simply a call where the reed is exposed and visible.

**Rabbit in distress calls, fyi, are generally closed reed calls (KiYi's are closed) that sound like a dying rabbit. Coyotes like the sound of rabbits dying because it can mean an easy meal ticket. They can be open reed, too, like the Crit'r Calls Pee Wee.

You can get them at Cabela's or Scheels if you still want to get them. I think there's even a pack with both of them in it, but honestly, I wouldn't suggest either of them. Go for a Crit'r Call Song Dog or Crit'r call Standard or both if you want something that's easy to learn on and use. Dan Thompson makes some darn nice calls, too. The PC 1 and PC 2 are amazing rabbit in distress calls.

Hope that helped a bit. I personally wouldn't waste my money on either of them. I've owned both and have given both away because they where the worst calls I owned. The only calls hanging around my neck in the field are my own custom calls and sometimes the Dan Thompson Red Desert howler and the Crit'r Calls Song Dog.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the Kiyi an injured coyote pup? I am not to familiar with primos calls, but that is what I understood it was. For a howler, I bought a Quaker Boy howler pack. It seems to work good.


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

ya, see i have just a regluar rabbit in destress call. its wooden and i think it was made by primos. and then i wanted a howler, so i went to the sportsman wherehouse and got a quaker boy howler for like 15 bucks.
it came with a tape and i have been messin with it in the car alot. but finally got to really use it the other weekend, and i thought i would get some sort of responce but nothing


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

varmit b gone said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the Kiyi an injured coyote pup? I am not to familiar with primos calls, but that is what I understood it was. For a howler, I bought a Quaker Boy howler pack. It seems to work good.


I do believe you are correct, but I think it can also be used as a rabbit/bird distress as well..I have the hot dog and dont like it as I have a tough time making any noise that sounds good out of it...I bought a Dan Thompson "Red desert howler" and can play that very well...I would suggest that before the hot dog..


----------



## audie1 (Feb 3, 2008)

ya, i just checked out the red desert howler, but im not all that good at open reed calls, but i think i am going to try to get it if my wife will let me, is there any videos or can yall give me some tips to how to use it?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well just go buy it you shouldnt need to get permission from the wife, its not that spendy..there isnt a video with the call but I would suggest the Mastering the Art video from primos..its geared around their calls but it can be put to use with any call I think..check it out..


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought the lildog and what ever the smaller distress call combo it came with a video which is veary helpful it had the hot dog ,lildog ,ki yi and the double whamy i think its called used in the video and i havent taken them out yet but i think they will do well


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Calling all coyotes video series with Randy Anderson will give you the best idea of how the Red Desert howler should sound. It is my favorite howler. Also the Critter call magnum sounds good as a howler. not quite as loud as the Red Desert but that can be good thing sometimes. You will need to practice a lot no matter what call you buy. This is a good time of year for that. Hopefully your neighbors aren't too close or they might think otherwise :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I can echo what everyone else says...I didn't fall in love with the Hot Dog or the Ki-yi either. I usually use Crit R Call or Verminator Calls for 90 percent of my calling. I think they are quality made products for lesser cost than the primos stuff. For what it's worth, my Primos calls are collecting dust on my tool bench in my garage, while my other ones have permanent homes on lanyards in my truck or in my gun cabinet.


----------

